# Doctor's & Self Esteem



## Surlysomething (Jun 18, 2008)

So, yesterday I had to visit a neurologist for the first time in my life. He was super-nice. But he mentioned my weight so often that when I left my self esteem was in the toilet.

I even said to him, "i've wrapped my head around my weight and mentally i'm ok with it".

But it really comes down to my health and he seemed quite adamant that my weight factors in a lot to how i'm feeling physically. I can understand some of that, but wow. Talk about taking the wind out of my sales.

How do you deal with this?

(I know this is probably all over the board but I couldn't find anything)


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 18, 2008)

At the end of the day, it's all in how you talk to yourself. After all, who knows you better? It is so easy to let people like doctors punch holes in your self-esteem, but if you walk away with your own healthy words and use them to beat back the rest, it makes it so much easier. Mine involve things like: "Yes, I have x, y and z wrong with me which are likely attributed to my weight, but that doesn't make me a bad person, it just means I have things I need to deal with and try to fix, just like every other person alive, and I can still feel good about myself in the process, because I have a, b and c going for me." It looks so simple here in print, but using simple thoughts like that has helped me many times in dealing with people who get to me in negative ways.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 18, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> At the end of the day, it's all in how you talk to yourself. After all, who knows you better? It is so easy to let people like doctors punch holes in your self-esteem, but if you walk away with your own healthy words and use them to beat back the rest, it makes it so much easier. Mine involve things like: "Yes, I have x, y and z wrong with me which are likely attributed to my weight, but that doesn't make me a bad person, it just means I have things I need to deal with and try to fix, just like every other person alive, and I can still feel good about myself in the process, because I have a, b and c going for me." It looks so simple here in print, but using simple thoughts like that has helped me many times in dealing with people who get to me in negative ways.




Thanks for this. I'm trying to not let it bother me as much as it did yesterday.


Strangely being at work helps me. I don't think they see me the way I see myself when I feel this way. They just see 'me'.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 18, 2008)

You know, this just happened to my nephew's fiance yesterday. Unfortunately I was the one who recommended the doctor. I, myself, had not gone to this GYN, but best friend and her daughter had.

Anyway, she is a tall and large girl. She was having period problems and went to find out if maybe her thyroid was off or she needed to go on a different birth control. Apparently, the doctor told her every problem she has had for the past four years is due to her weight. NO, she will not prescribe birth control, she is probably diabetic, will get high blood pressure if she doesn't have it already, and basically if she does not lose a great deal of weight immediately, she will die.

Oh, man, when she called me, I was pissed. I told her the same thing I will tell you. You are a strong beautiful woman. You know your body better than anyone else. Doctors are human and they are not perfect. Do NOT let this change how you feel about yourself. Do NOT let this stop you from pursuing any future medical care that you will need. If you don't like this doctor, go to a different one. Oh, and BTW, do you want me to call her and bitch her out?, cause I will. 

I hope that you will continue to feel better. Believe me, the worst physical damage that has ever been done to my body was caused by depression. Happiness is the best way to stay healthy, AT ANY SIZE!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 18, 2008)

Tell them you smoke. Then they will bitch about you and cigarettes the entire visit and barely mention your weight.


----------



## Tracy (Jun 20, 2008)

Surlysomething, I'm sorry to hear that you had to experience that kind of situation. This year I changed doctor's myself because of the same kind of situation. I don't get sick that often unless it's the change of seasons or my hormones get off balance. But when I would go for my annual physical my doctor would always start about my weight. He has ordered every kind of test from diabetic to thyroid and to his surprise he can't find anything wrong with me. I'm healthy...Big Surprise :doh:. This year I changed to a new GYN doc and he was the greatest. During my visit he talked to me the whole time and made me feel very comfortable. Never once did he say anything about my weight except to say that he realizes that women know their bodies and they know when something is not right or when something isn't feeling right. We both agreed that one can be large in size and still be fit and healthy. I was very pleased and happy with my last doctors visit.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jun 21, 2008)

When you have bad experiences with doctors please rate them here , you may save some other fat person a bad experience. And tell your story here.

If you do find a good fat friendly doctor please list them here so others can benefit from your find.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 21, 2008)

He wasnt a bad Dr, his message was important. Its the way it made _me _feel.

Im also Canadian so I cant use the rating system. But if you have a very mean, rude doctor then rêport them for sure.

Sorry about the bad punctuation, this is someone elses computer.


Thanks


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 21, 2008)

IdahoCynth said:


> When you have bad experiences with doctors please rate them here , you may save some other fat person a bad experience. And tell your story here.
> 
> If you do find a good fat friendly doctor please list them here so others can benefit from your find.



Hey IdahoCynth...thanks for the links on the reporting and reviewing sites! That helps!


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 21, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> He wasnt a bad Dr, his message was important. Its the way it made _me _feel.
> 
> Im also Canadian so I cant use the rating system. But if you have a very mean, rude doctor then rêport them for sure.
> 
> ...


Hey Surly,

I feel that the way a doctor delivers his/her message is just as important as the medical info. If a doc makes you feel inferior or depressed, then in my opinion, they have NOT held up their end of the oath of "Do no harm", if you know what I mean.

I fancy myself as a very strong woman with a strong sense of self and was blown away last year when a doctor screamed at me (my husband was present!) that if I did not have WLS then I was going to die. Not only did he do this in the office, he opened the door and with one foot in and one foot out of the exam room, turned to yell it one more time! An older couple were passing by and, of course (who wouldn't look in to see who was going to die) slowed down and gawked at me sitting there half naked!

I was in shock after that. I had a little pity party for what I thought was going to only be a moment. Unfortunately, he had really affected me and I was in a funk for quite some time. It blows me away that I allowed this jerk to affect me that way, but he did. My reaction is Waaaaaaaay out of character for me which is why it was so hard to pinpoint why I was having feelings of less that stellar self worth! I finally realized what was going on and wrote a letter to the Clinic Director. I contacted the patient advocate and asked her to assist me in making sure that my experience and letter would be addressed and not just swept under the rug. She did. 

He ended up having to explain himself to a review committee and I got a letter soon thereafter (not really saying anything except that he had appeared). Nothing happened as far as I know...except that I know he had to appear and that in and of itself gave me some sense of closure. It was not an angry letter, just a "Just the facts, ma'am" kind of letter. It did the trick for me.

So, if you feel that you need to regain some confidence, try writing this doc a letter letting him know that his words were unacceptable and to please keep that in mind the next time a fat patient is waiting in the exam room for him. It might make you feel better and may just help the next fat patient to walk through his door.

No matter what, even if what they are saying is correct, no doctor or anyone in a position of authority, has the right to demean, demoralize or injure someone with their words.

You are a strong, intelligent woman. Know that you have support here and in your personal life. We care.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you for all the kind replies. 

I also know I was having 'a day' too. He was more matter of fact about my weight than anything. I think it has mainly has to do with me not being a victim in my life and I never let ANYONE talk to me like that. But i'm so scared with this being a possible MS diagnosis that I went in there nervous and not my confident, take-no-shit- self, y'know? He was never mean and he never mentioned WLS or anything like that. It was more like he wants me to get moving. Now i'm defending him. Haha. Funny.

I guess I was more taken aback that someone had the 'nerve' to be up front to me about my weight. But i'm also pretty sure that the way i'm feeling doesn't have anything to do with my size. -shrug-

But I really appreciate all your kind words and how you've come to my defense. It has definitely made me pry my eyes open and trust me, this won't be happening again.

:bow:

Thank you, everyone


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jun 21, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks for this. I'm trying to not let it bother me as much as it did yesterday.
> 
> 
> Strangely being at work helps me. I don't think they see me the way I see myself when I feel this way. They just see 'me'.



The work thing actually makes perfect sense to me. It could be that work keeps you not so much distracted as perhaps focused on the pressing necessaries or just comforted by the routine of your professional responsibilities, skills, and talents and those whom rely upon you... those being the more objective people in your life who see you as just you, like you said.

In any case, you're not just your weight because something as simple as work disproves that. Sure, your weight/"body image" duo may be important, but it isn't everything. You're a juicy orange and that's just one segment of it.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jun 21, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> At the end of the day, it's all in how you talk to yourself. After all, who knows you better? It is so easy to let people like doctors punch holes in your self-esteem, but if you walk away with your own healthy words and use them to beat back the rest, it makes it so much easier. Mine involve things like: "Yes, I have x, y and z wrong with me which are likely attributed to my weight, but that doesn't make me a bad person, it just means I have things I need to deal with and try to fix, just like every other person alive, and I can still feel good about myself in the process, because I have a, b and c going for me." It looks so simple here in print, but using simple thoughts like that has helped me many times in dealing with people who get to me in negative ways.



I am dedicating this post to Joy because she's awesome and I adore her. Above is just a fraction of the reasons buttressing this sentiment :bow: :happy: :wubu:


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jun 21, 2008)

BullseyeB said:


> Hey IdahoCynth...thanks for the links on the reporting and reviewing sites! That helps!



Anytime  I hope more people start to use these sites to help us all avoid doctors others are having problems with.



Oh and Surlysomething Canadians can use the rating site. The rating site can be used by folks from several countries, you just have to click the "flag" icon for your country from the main page.


----------



## Risible (Jun 22, 2008)

IdahoCynth said:


> Anytime  I hope more people start to use these sites to help us all avoid doctors others are having problems with.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Surlysomething Canadians can use the rating site. The rating site can be used by folks from several countries, you just have to click the "flag" icon for your country from the main page.



Cynth, I have the website you mentioned stickied at the top of the Health forum as _Fat Friendly Physicians Guide_; it seems like a great resource. Thanks for posting it again here!


----------



## Shosh (Jun 22, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Thank you for all the kind replies.
> 
> I also know I was having 'a day' too. He was more matter of fact about my weight than anything. I think it has mainly has to do with me not being a victim in my life and I never let ANYONE talk to me like that. But i'm so scared with this being a possible MS diagnosis that I went in there nervous and not my confident, take-no-shit- self, y'know? He was never mean and he never mentioned WLS or anything like that. It was more like he wants me to get moving. Now i'm defending him. Haha. Funny.
> 
> ...



Tina,

Firstly if you do get a diagnosis of MS I will be here to support you. 

I have been dealing with neurologists for years, and can I just tell you that they are generally very clinical and very old school in their approach.
My former neurologist was very strict on me about my weight and very blunt about it. He referred to me being " Grossly Overweight" in his medical notes that I later saw.
I think for many doctors it is just a clinical term.

Earlier this year I was sitting in the waiting room of the MS clinic at the hospital and my name was called out. My former neurologist was standing next to the nurse who called out my name. When I said "Yes I am here" the neurologist turned to the nurse and said "That is not Susannah" I said " Yes it is" He had not seen me since I had lost 100 + pounds. His mouth hit the floor.

I was like "Eat your words mate" ( I said that in my head)

Anyway. I think that everybody should be treated with care and respect regardless of their weight.

Tina PM me and give me an update if you can.

Shosh


----------



## moore2me (Jun 22, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> So, yesterday I had to visit a neurologist for the first time in my life. He was super-nice. But he mentioned my weight so often that when I left my self esteem was in the toilet.
> 
> I even said to him, "i've wrapped my head around my weight and mentally i'm ok with it".
> 
> ...



You did not say why you were consulting with a neurologist, but my neurologist usually mentions my weight once a year. (I usually visit her at least twice a year.) Sometimes she mentions specific exercises to help improve balance or muscle problems I am having. But when the weight issue comes up, I usually banter back at her. We really have reached a "truce" in the issue. She prescribes medication that I need, so I rely on her, but if she pushes me too far, I will push back. 

Sounds like you doctor went too far. His "bedside manner" needs adjustment. He cannot get his points across by harping and harping. Fat people have rights and feelings just like everyone else, and this guy sounds like someone with a real unprofessional treatment of his fat patients. You have a couple of choices here. You can choose to try and educate him in polite and professional treatment of fat people. Or, you can talk your "ball" and play in someone else's yard - find another doctor. 

If you choose to educate him, you may wish to put your points in writing. Some people are intimidated by doctors. I am not, but doctors are trained to be agressive. And what puzzles me too, is that your neurologist sounds like a psychiatrist. He reminds me of that old saying, if the only tool you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail. If he doesn't know what wrong with you, blame it on being fat.

But I will warn you, doctors are just people like the rest of us. Some are very nice and some are jerks. I have some very nice ones. But, I had a doctor once who looked at me straight in the face and told me I "was a failure". This guy did not care about the amount of psychological damage he could do to a patient. Some of these people are just really good at passing medical school but really suck at human relations.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 22, 2008)

moore2me said:


> You did not say why you were consulting with a neurologist, but my neurologist usually mentions my weight once a year. (I usually visit her at least twice a year.) Sometimes she mentions specific exercises to help improve balance or muscle problems I am having. But when the weight issue comes up, I usually banter back at her. We really have reached a "truce" in the issue. She prescribes medication that I need, so I rely on her, but if she pushes me too far, I will push back.
> 
> Sounds like you doctor went too far. His "bedside manner" needs adjustment. He cannot get his points across by harping and harping. Fat people have rights and feelings just like everyone else, and this guy sounds like someone with a real unprofessional treatment of his fat patients. You have a couple of choices here. You can choose to try and educate him in polite and professional treatment of fat people. Or, you can talk your "ball" and play in someone else's yard - find another doctor.
> 
> ...



Deborah,

A doctor called you a failure? Bloody pig. I generally have a female doctor do my pap smears, but once I had a male do it. He was very rough and it hurt me, and when I cried out he said " Oh it can't hurt that much!"
Have you ever had a pap mate? When my female doctor does it she warms the instruments and is very gentle.

Cookie, I believe that Tina saw a neurologist regarding a possible MS diagnosis. I pray she does not have it.

Shoshie


----------



## Ruffie (Jun 24, 2008)

ANd trying out a new doctor July 17th. She is a doctor that works in the clnic my friend used to work in. I sat and explained the issues I have had with docs, till I found the past two that were terrific but moved away. She figures I shouldn't have any troubles with her,but reading this thread ,and past experiences makes one apprehensive. I know I am stronger than when I was last abused by a doctor 23 years ago, but you know you just don't want to face it again ya know? Ah well if it happens I guess I keep searching for good health care, of course after expressing my displeasure.
Ruth


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 25, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> ANd trying out a new doctor July 17th. She is a doctor that works in the clnic my friend used to work in. I sat and explained the issues I have had with docs, till I found the past two that were terrific but moved away. She figures I shouldn't have any troubles with her,but reading this thread ,and past experiences makes one apprehensive. I know I am stronger than when I was last abused by a doctor 23 years ago, but you know you just don't want to face it again ya know? Ah well if it happens I guess I keep searching for good health care, of course after expressing my displeasure.
> Ruth


Hey Ruth,

You should be fine. Please don't let this thread freak you out. Basically, most of my experiences have been positive, it is just that the one I wrote about was particularly bead and felt that I could vent with others who understand. It is always a bit nerve wracking to see a new doc....but I believe in a positive attitude and that it can be infectious!

I find that if I can slip into the conversation about how I would like to be a proactive partner in my healthcare, that they usually are willing to discuss things with me instead of lecturing me.

Good luck on the 17th. Let us know how it goes! :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, I have my MRI on Sunday so you all better wish me luck. Haha!


But i'm feeling MUCH better this week. I almost feel completely normal this morning. 


Thanks for all your kind words and participation in this thread.



Fingers crossed that they at least find my brain in there.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 18, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Well, I have my MRI on Sunday so you all better wish me luck. Haha!
> 
> 
> But i'm feeling MUCH better this week. I almost feel completely normal this morning.
> ...




I have been thinking about you in the past few days actually. I already gave you all the tips for the mri, but you wont need them, because unlike me you are not a wuss.
It may take several days for them to get back to you re reporting the films, ie what is seen/not seen on the scan. The radiologist is not qualified to read the films, only the neurologist is. 
If you are having the scan at a public hospital they generally have their most senior neurologist report on the scan. That is how it is done here anyway.
Usually Professor Davis interprets and reports on the scan and it is then sent to my meurologists office who I see to further discuss the results.

I shall be thinking about you on Sunday Tina.

Susannah


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 18, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Well, I have my MRI on Sunday so you all better wish me luck. Haha!
> 
> 
> But i'm feeling MUCH better this week. I almost feel completely normal this morning.
> ...



My fingers are crossed! Good luck, I am sure you'll do fine! Let us know how things go!

We'll be thinking of you!:wubu:


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 18, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> ANd trying out a new doctor July 17th. She is a doctor that works in the clnic my friend used to work in. I sat and explained the issues I have had with docs, till I found the past two that were terrific but moved away. She figures I shouldn't have any troubles with her,but reading this thread ,and past experiences makes one apprehensive. I know I am stronger than when I was last abused by a doctor 23 years ago, but you know you just don't want to face it again ya know? Ah well if it happens I guess I keep searching for good health care, of course after expressing my displeasure.
> Ruth



Ruth,

How'd it go?

Laura


----------



## Ruffie (Jul 18, 2008)

I think I scared the poor lady. SHe is very shy and quiet in demeanor. A (I would guess) Jamakain mid size BBW and very nive personality. I went in and told her why I was looking for a new doctor, what I expected from a doctor and what I would not tolerate. SHe did ask questions about my weight and how long I had been this size and what possible health issues I might have as a result of being this weight. But did so respectfully. We are doing a full Physical on the 23rd and will check all the stats on that and she suggested a refferal to the clinics nutritionist and wellness coordinator and then asked me if that was okayLOL. I said sure I don't mind beiong proactive about my health just don't want to be browbeated for my weight. The think I can't figure out is how I have gained 7lbs when all my pants and shirts are loose on me and I haven't been working out lately. Although mayybe the gardening I have been doing might contribute to some muscle who knows? 
Ruth


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 18, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have been thinking about you in the past few days actually. I already gave you all the tips for the mri, but you wont need them, because unlike me you are not a wuss.
> It may take several days for them to get back to you re reporting the films, ie what is seen/not seen on the scan. The radiologist is not qualified to read the films, only the neurologist is.
> If you are having the scan at a public hospital they generally have their most senior neurologist report on the scan. That is how it is done here anyway.
> Usually Professor Davis interprets and reports on the scan and it is then sent to my meurologists office who I see to further discuss the results.
> ...



Thanks, chickie. You've been a great friend through this.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 18, 2008)

BullseyeB said:


> My fingers are crossed! Good luck, I am sure you'll do fine! Let us know how things go!
> 
> We'll be thinking of you!:wubu:




Thanks so much!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 18, 2008)

Ditto BB!!




BullseyeB said:


> My fingers are crossed! Good luck, I am sure you'll do fine! Let us know how things go!
> 
> We'll be thinking of you!:wubu:


----------



## fatboy1004 (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck Surly. And take earplugs to the MRI if you happen to think of it - they can be loud. =)


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, I just got home from the hospital and that was a HUGE waste of time.

They couldn't even get my shoulders/boobs into the machine very far. Haha! What would happen when they got to my ample hips and round butt! I should be embarassed I guess but i'm more pissed off than anything. The neurologist knew I was a bigger girl, he had to know my 52G's wouldn't have a hope in hell. 

The way I look at it, Pamela Anderson wouldn't be able to make it into that machine.

I guess we'll have to resort to plan b. Whatever that is.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 20, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Well, I just got home from the hospital and that was a HUGE waste of time.
> 
> They couldn't even get my shoulders/boobs into the machine very far. Haha! What would happen when they got to my ample hips and round butt! I should be embarassed I guess but i'm more pissed off than anything. The neurologist knew I was a bigger girl, he had to know my 52G's wouldn't have a hope in hell.
> 
> ...



OMG. Un-effing-believable.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 20, 2008)

I have had several mri's when I was nearly 300 pounds and yes it was very squashy but they were still able to do the scan.
Tina it is still important for you to have the scan, so is there anywhere else that does scans that can accomodate a bigger patient?
I am not sure if all the scanners are a standard size etc.
A closed mri machine is preferable for a brain scan especially than an open one.

Best wishes
Susannah


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 20, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> OMG. Un-effing-believable.


 

Tell me about it. How big are those things? Haha. I don't even consider myself super-sized. They have a bigger one at the University but even that seems small to me.

Breast reduction surgery? geez.

I might have to opt for a private clinic that has the top of the line machine, but I doubt healthcare will pay for that.

I'll have to look into it with my GP.

What a waste of all this emotional energy though. Good thing I treated myself to a day getting my hair done yesterday (blonder and more beautiful anyone? ) and just bought myself a new leather chair for my computer desk. Ha!


----------



## olwen (Jul 20, 2008)

IdahoCynth said:


> When you have bad experiences with doctors please rate them here , you may save some other fat person a bad experience. And tell your story here.
> 
> If you do find a good fat friendly doctor please list them here so others can benefit from your find.



Thanks for posting these links. I knew they existed, I just couldn't remember where and I need a new GYN since my last one (who I only visited once was just bitchy). My old GYN dropped all health insurances and I couldn't afford her and I loved her. She was awesome. So I went to a new one and I knew she was gonna be trouble when I heard her click-clacking heavily down the hall to the exam room - one of my personal rules of life is that women who make too much noise in high heels are not usually nice people - She insisted I had a thyroid problem cause of my weight when I don't, (I've been asked that more times than I care to hear, even by dentists) then she says well something is wrong with you, why are you so fat and hairy(I have sideburns)? You know you're fat right? All I could say was "_Excuse _me?" Then she starts in on my weight and we started arguing. Then she decided I had too much testosterone and wanted to take blood to make sure. I'm like, I came here for a pap smear remember? At that point I didn't want that harpie touching me, but I let her do the pap smear cause I didn't want to have to go thru it with another doctor so soon. 

And the blood test came back normal. When I called her office to ask her about it - there could have been some other problem that isn't PCOS cause I don't have that either - she told her nurse to tell me I'm fine and that was that. That was a year ago and I'm still kinda pissed about it - and I still have to look for another new GYN. She could have been nicer. But with all that heavy click-clacking, I really wonder if that's just her demeanor and she has a bad beside manner with everyone or if she's just biased against fat people.

Everytime I hear about a bad doctor experience it just makes me mad. They need more people skills training or something like that in medical school.


----------



## olwen (Jul 20, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Tell me about it. How big are those things? Haha. I don't even consider myself super-sized. They have a bigger one at the University but even that seems small to me.
> 
> Breast reduction surgery? geez.
> 
> ...



Surely, I'm sure there are open MRI scannners near you that can do a decent job and will be covered by your insurance. Don't give up the search.


----------



## olwen (Jul 20, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> I think I scared the poor lady. SHe is very shy and quiet in demeanor. A (I would guess) Jamakain mid size BBW and very nive personality. I went in and told her why I was looking for a new doctor, what I expected from a doctor and what I would not tolerate. SHe did ask questions about my weight and how long I had been this size and what possible health issues I might have as a result of being this weight. But did so respectfully. We are doing a full Physical on the 23rd and will check all the stats on that and she suggested a refferal to the clinics nutritionist and wellness coordinator and then asked me if that was okayLOL. I said sure I don't mind beiong proactive about my health just don't want to be browbeated for my weight. The think I can't figure out is how I have gained 7lbs when all my pants and shirts are loose on me and I haven't been working out lately. Although mayybe the gardening I have been doing might contribute to some muscle who knows?
> Ruth




Ruth, hopefully it is muscle and nothing else. The same thing happened to me when I started exercising. I knew my clothes were getting bigger, yet the scale said I weighed more than I should have. And it kept happening in waves. Loose some, plateau, then gain, then loose, plateau, then gain. The only thing I really had to go on was the way my clothes fit.


----------



## Ruffie (Jul 20, 2008)

Surly I hope you can find a solution for this soon. It just irks me that we are nearly half the popluation in North America and they go on and on about all the health risks we are supposed to have as fat people and yet THEY DON'T HAVE EQUIPMENT THAT WILL ACCOMIDATE US!!!! So we are just supposed to suffer, go away, or lose weght before they treat us? What a crock!
Glad you are being roactive and not giving up, but rather exploring the other options that may be open to you. Keep us posted.
Ruth


----------



## Shosh (Jul 20, 2008)

olwen said:


> Surely, I'm sure there are open MRI scannners near you that can do a decent job and will be covered by your insurance. Don't give up the search.



For some reason and I have read it in the past, when a brain scan is ordered for a possible MS diagnosis a closed mri machine is preferable to an open one.
I shall do more research on this subject for Tina.

Tina if you can get a scan in a bigger machine try to still go the public hospital option. Having a scan done privately is very expensive.

Meanwhile I noticed the difference last month when I had the brain mri and the second spinal cord mri. I weigh about 175 pounds now as opposed to the 300 pounds I weighed in 2003 when I last had the same two scans.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 20, 2008)

olwen said:


> Surely, I'm sure there are open MRI scannners near you that can do a decent job and will be covered by your insurance. Don't give up the search.



*Moore's comments: 
You are right Olwen, there are MRI scanners that will do the job and will scan large bodies. I am the self-proclaimed queen of MRIs and I declare it to be so. I have been having MRIs for about 20 years now. Some years I luck out and get to have several a year. I started out with the old closed ones, but as my weight increased, I no longer could or WOULD go into them. I have actually had a panic attack, started wailing, climbed off the table, and scurried out the room during their last attempt to run me thru a closed MRI. The docs and nurses were trotting after me down the hall hollering "what's wrong?" , "come back!". I just kept going. Didn't stop until I got to my car.*



Surlysomething said:


> Well, I just got home from the hospital and that was a HUGE waste of time.
> 
> They couldn't even get my shoulders/boobs into the machine very far. Haha! What would happen when they got to my ample hips and round butt! I should be embarassed I guess but i'm more pissed off than anything. The neurologist knew I was a bigger girl, he had to know my 52G's wouldn't have a hope in hell.
> 
> ...



*So SurlySomething, don't feel bad - I was hot footing it out of that hospital that day like an escaped mental patient. They would have had to tazed me to stop me. I was so worked up. Funny tho, I had been in the MRIs several times before, I just had a bad panic attack brought on by fat body going into a "bat cave/coffin".*




Susannah said:


> I have had several mri's when I was nearly 300 pounds and yes it was very squashy but they were still able to do the scan.
> Tina it is still important for you to have the scan, so is there anywhere else that does scans that can accomodate a bigger patient?
> I am not sure if all the scanners are a standard size etc.
> A closed mri machine is preferable for a brain scan especially than an open one.
> ...



*Closed MRIs used to be prefereable, but now they have made some spectacular new MRIs that are generously sized and have lots of room but can take very detailed, pristine, images. The link below takes you to the website of the company that makes the new MRIs. However, these machines are new and more expensive, so it may take some calling around to find one in your area. The local hospital where your doctor is "supposed" to send people, may still have the old equipment that they are still trying to get people like you to pay for.*

http://www.medinnovations.usa.siemens.com/





Surlysomething said:


> Tell me about it. How big are those things? Haha. I don't even consider myself super-sized. They have a bigger one at the University but even that seems small to me.
> 
> Breast reduction surgery? geez.
> 
> ...


*

I found a list of Siemens Magnetom or Espree MRI contacts in Canada. I noticed there is even contacts for British Columbia. Maybe you can find one on the list that will work with your insurance. Ask for the Magnetom Espree of another similar powerful MRI that will handle large patients.

http://w1.siemens.com/answers/ca/en/


Siemens Canada Limited
2185 Derry Road West
Mississauga, ON L5N 7A6

Canada Phone: +1 905 8 19 80 00 
Fax: +1 905 8 19 57 77 
E-Mail: [email protected] 


Siemens Canada Limited
Edmonton
9404-41st Avenue
Edmonton, AB T6E 6G8

Canada Phone: +1 780 4 50 67 62 
Fax: +1 780 4 50 65 53 
E-Mail: 

Siemens Canada Limited
London
514 Newbold Street
London, ON N6E 1K6

Canada Phone: +1 519 6 85 72 82 
Fax: +1 519 6 85 56 64 
E-Mail: 

Siemens Canada Limited
Québec
850 Pierre Bertrand Boulevard; Suite 360
Vanier, PQ G1M 3K8

Canada Phone: +1 418 6 87 45 24 
Fax: +1 418 6 88 77 06 
E-Mail: 

Siemens Canada Limited
Vancouver
4011 Viking Way, Suite 150
Richmond, BC V6V 2K9

Canada Phone: +1 604 2 33 17 00 
Fax: +1 604 2 33 01 44 
E-Mail: 

Siemens Canada Limited
Winnipeg
130 Midland Street, Unit 10
Winnipeg, MB R3E 3R3

Canada Phone: +1 204 7 83 73 78 
Fax: +1 204 9 82 29 72 
E-Mail: 

Siemens Medical Solutions Diagnostics Inc.
1200 Courtney Park Drive East
Mississauga, ON L5T 1P2

Canada Phone: +1 905 7 95 44 09 
Fax: 
E-Mail: 

Siemens Hearing Instruments
Siemens Audiological Engineering Group
320 Pinebush Road, Unit 7
Cambridge, ON N3C 2V3

Canada*


----------



## Shosh (Jul 20, 2008)

Deborah that is good news indeed re the open machines. I have to take Xanax before I have my scans otherwise I will have a panic attack as it I am a little claustrophobic.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 21, 2008)

Surlysomething, please let us know when you know something. I'm sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 21, 2008)

I find it hilarious actually. (and sad)


When I talked to the neurologist's receptionist she told me she's never heard anything like this. Haha.


She's Asian and probably an A or B cup. Geez. Welcome to Vancouver.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 21, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Surly I hope you can find a solution for this soon. It just irks me that we are nearly half the popluation in North America and they go on and on about all the health risks we are supposed to have as fat people and yet THEY DON'T HAVE EQUIPMENT THAT WILL ACCOMIDATE US!!!! So we are just supposed to suffer, go away, or lose weght before they treat us? What a crock!
> Glad you are being roactive and not giving up, but rather exploring the other options that may be open to you. Keep us posted.
> Ruth





I know, it's crazy isn't it. And I don't even consider myself 'super-sized'.

Good thing i'm a pushy bitch.  I'll get it figured out somehow.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 21, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have had several mri's when I was nearly 300 pounds and yes it was very squashy but they were still able to do the scan.
> Tina it is still important for you to have the scan, so is there anywhere else that does scans that can accomodate a bigger patient?
> I am not sure if all the scanners are a standard size etc.
> A closed mri machine is preferable for a brain scan especially than an open one.
> ...



I'm working on it, girlie.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 21, 2008)

http://w1.siemens.com/answers/ca/en/



Thank you!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm not sure how to use multiple quotes so I apologize for the multiple messages.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 21, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm not sure how to use multiple quotes so I apologize for the multiple messages.



Click on the little icon to the immediate right of the quote button. You can go down the line and click on the middle button for several individual posts. You should see the little button go red when you click on it. You then post a new reply and the quotes will come up. Reply to each quote seperately by starting on a new line underneath where it says quote for each message.

Simple ey?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 23, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm not sure how to use multiple quotes so I apologize for the multiple messages.





Susannah said:


> Click on the little icon to the immediate right of the quote button. You can go down the line and click on the middle button for several individual posts. You should see the little button go red when you click on it. You then post a new reply and the quotes will come up. Reply to each quote seperately by starting on a new line underneath where it says quote for each message.
> 
> Simple ey?



I just wanted to multi quote that to see if I could! lol
Thanks Surly for asking how and thanks Susannah for explaining so easily what I haven't been able to figure out after all this time.
Who says you can't teach a fat dog new tricks? 

Also, I just wanted to add that there are open MRIs that should be able to accomodate you. I found that out the hard way too when I went for an MRI years ago and could not fit. Good luck!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 24, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I just wanted to multi quote that to see if I could! lol
> Thanks Surly for asking how and thanks Susannah for explaining so easily what I haven't been able to figure out after all this time.
> Who says you can't teach a fat dog new tricks?
> 
> Also, I just wanted to add that there are open MRIs that should be able to accomodate you. I found that out the hard way too when I went for an MRI years ago and could not fit. Good luck!



You are very welcome. I only learned how to do it myself recently. I kinda stumbled upon it somehow.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 24, 2008)

I was given a soft diagnosis yesterday of 'mild' Multiple Sclerosis. But I need to have an MRI and evoked potential tests and field vision tests etc.

So now i'm going to have to do some work with my insurance company. Ugh.



Just an update to all that gave me advice and well wishes. Thank you again.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 25, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I was given a soft diagnosis yesterday of 'mild' Multiple Sclerosis. But I need to have an MRI and evoked potential tests and field vision tests etc.
> 
> So now i'm going to have to do some work with my insurance company. Ugh.
> 
> ...




I have got your back Tina. I am sorry that you have to join the ranks of myself and Deborah in having Multiple Sclerosis.

Can I advise you of one thing? Please start on injectable neuro immunotherapy as soon as you can.
The earlier the Interferon is started the better.

Be in touch with your local MS Society. They can be a support for you as a newly diagnosed person with MS.

Keep us updated both here and on my thread.

Love to you.

Susannah


----------



## moore2me (Sep 25, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I was given a soft diagnosis yesterday of 'mild' Multiple Sclerosis. But I need to have an MRI and evoked potential tests and field vision tests etc.
> 
> So now i'm going to have to do some work with my insurance company. Ugh.
> 
> ...



Surlysomething, I won't say welcome to the "club" because that would not be an appropriate thing to tell you. But, know that you are not alone. You can live with this disease and once you learn it's ways you can almost return to normal. You must first make peace with your fate. This is the hardest thing to do, but it is very important. Finding peace in your mind, in your heart, and in your life is essential for your well-being and the well being of your loved ones. Of course continue to fight, keep your physical conditioning, exercise, take your medicine, educate yourself, make accomodations at your home, learn new coping skills, but still learn acceptance of your path in life. This is not a one-step thing, but will take years and practice, practice, practice.


The toughest part to accept is that MS in not a predictable disease. It varies from person to person. And it varies from day to day, even from hour to hour. 
You may have "bad" and scary symptoms one day and they may be gone tomorrow. You may be fine this morning and have trouble walking this afternoon, and then able to walk again next week. I have walked out of my office for lunch and was not able to walk back into the building. This healed itself. I have all at once started seeing double and my eyes would not focus. This healed itself too, but that took 2 months. I have gotten up to the cash register in the grocery store and forgotten how to write a personal check, then remembered how to an hour later. This disease is just weird.

But yours may be completely different. Soshieboo & I will try and answer any questions you have. May the force be with you.


----------



## fullagrace27 (Sep 27, 2008)

Few years ago i had to have a back surgery. I had the slipped disk issue. Just before the surgery, I met the doctor who was gonna perform my surgery. He basically told me how the hell I expect him to do a surgery on me? There is so much back fat and he has to dig through it all. And how do i expect my back to get better with this weigh. That i every night sleep in wrong position. As in, my back in wrong position cause i sleep on top of my stomach. I mean, He was right i guess, but what good did he possibly think to get out of freaking me out even more about the surgery? There were more things he said. I guess it is good that i dont remember all. It was awful. I was drowning in tears after he left and was crying even when he was talking to me. I dont have words to tell you how awful he made me feel.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 27, 2008)

Surlysomething, I'm so sorry.  Even a soft diagnosis of MS is likely to be frightening. I really hope that if you do have MS that you respond quickly and positively to the treatment and it just becomes only a minor annoyance.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 27, 2008)

fullagrace27 said:


> Few years ago i had to have a back surgery. I had the slipped disk issue. Just before the surgery, I met the doctor who was gonna perform my surgery. He basically told me how the hell I expect him to do a surgery on me? There is so much back fat and he has to dig through it all. And how do i expect my back to get better with this weigh. That i every night sleep in wrong position. As in, my back in wrong position cause i sleep on top of my stomach. I mean, He was right i guess, but what good did he possibly think to get out of freaking me out even more about the surgery? There were more things he said. I guess it is good that i dont remember all. It was awful. I was drowning in tears after he left and was crying even when he was talking to me. I dont have words to tell you how awful he made me feel.



Fullagrace, Your back surgeon was a jerk. There are surgeons who are not like this A**HOLE. I would prefer to have some kind of confidence in someone who had their hands in my guts. Surgeons are usually type A personalities and are hard to argue with or change their minds. If you run into a fat hater, you may just have to go somewhere else unless it is impossible. But, I know one thing, he knows some things he did not tell you.

1. Most back injuries heal whether or not people have surgery. Most back injuries heal within 6 six weeks REGARDLESS OF THE TREATMENT THE PERSON RECEIVES. It matters not whether you go on a cruise around the world or go to physical therapy. The results at the end of the six weeks are generally the same.

2. How well a back injury does is dependent on psychlogical issues - the state of mind of the patient. This surgeon probably decided that he did not want to have you as a patient and was trying to run you off. He probably thought it would mess up his sucess rate. Some doctors "turf" patients that they think will hard to work on, difficult to heal, or expensive to treat in the case of medicare of insurance cost controls.

3. People's bodies can repair even slipped discs without surgery if given enough time. Not all slipped discs need surgery. Some can be reabsorbed and disappear. The human body can heal itself. Most back pain patients do not need surgery. It has been estimated that 95% of back pain patients do not need surgery.

4. Instead of fussing about how you slept at night, Einstein should have told you how to sleep at night. Why didn't he? On you side with a pillow (small) between your legs or on your back with a small wedge under your knees if you're having back trouble. Medium firm mattress.


----------



## Paul (Sep 27, 2008)

fullagrace27 said:


> Few years ago i had to have a back surgery. I had the slipped disk issue. Just before the surgery, I met the doctor who was gonna perform my surgery. He basically told me how the hell I expect him to do a surgery on me? There is so much back fat and he has to dig through it all. And how do i expect my back to get better with this weigh. That i every night sleep in wrong position. As in, my back in wrong position cause i sleep on top of my stomach. I mean, He was right i guess, but what good did he possibly think to get out of freaking me out even more about the surgery? There were more things he said. I guess it is good that i dont remember all. It was awful. I was drowning in tears after he left and was crying even when he was talking to me. I dont have words to tell you how awful he made me feel.



I am sorry the doctor acted like such a jerk when he should have been helping you. Really not all doctors are like this. I hope the next doctor treats you with the respect you deserve. Walk out if he mistreats you. Unfortunately if the doctor is a specialist you may not be able to walk out. There may not be another specialist totake his place.


----------



## fullagrace27 (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you Paul and More2me. I dont think i could have done without the surgery. I had been sick already 5 months and off work cause of it. I didnt even have the back pain anymore...i had a leg pain. And the doctor told me the horrible things like 30 min before surgery. There was not a way to leave. And if there was..then where to? I guess he sort of paralyzed me with his words. I was just laying there like a worthless piece of meat. Anyway....trying to forget that.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 11, 2008)

What a jerkwad of a doctor to do that to you right before surgery. He must be out of his f***ing mind to put a patient into such a mentally distressed state right before being operated on! Even I know better than that & all I ever did was dissect frogs and rats. Even the Dog Whisperer and the Horse Whisperer can handle their charges better than this guy. He must have trained in the Nurse Ratched and Doctor Jekyll school of medicine. Doctors are supposed to instill confidence and trust in the patients they are about to work on. He should be reported. We shouldn't let these brutes get by with treating us like subhumans.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have got your back Tina. I am sorry that you have to join the ranks of myself and Deborah in having Multiple Sclerosis.
> 
> Can I advise you of one thing? Please start on injectable neuro immunotherapy as soon as you can.
> The earlier the Interferon is started the better.
> ...



Just an update. I haven't had the inclination to look into getting my much needed MRI's as my health care doesn't cover it and it will cost me so much out of pocket. The fact that I have to jump through hoops while balancing a demanding work schedule doesn't help much. My downtime seems so precious these days. I'm also so tired from things I would have normally had no problem with. Like stopping to do errands on my way home from work. I actually bail out now before I get half done because i'm too shaky and tired. My vision in my right eye gets blurry a lot these days as well. I'm wondering if it's Uhthoff's Syndrome as it happens mostly when i've pushed myself a bit and feel over-heated and tired. I just moved a bunch of my desk 'stuff' to a new area that i'm going to be working in, up and down a steepish flight of stairs 4 times and my vision got blurry, I got a bit shaky and i'm wiped out. I feel like I could sleep for hours.

I know I need to get on the Dr thing, but time...where's the time. And the energy. Can someone loan me theirs if they have extra.

Just venting. Thanks.
:bow:


----------



## Shosh (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Tina,

Could you have your MRI at the public hospital as a public patient?

I have all of mine done as a public patient even though I have private insurance. My private insurance also does not cover MRI scanning.

Please tell me what I am paying my $1500 per year for with my private insurance?

Those companies make me so mad.

You really need to have the scans to know where you are up to with the condition, and to be able to commence on treatment.

The interferon injections are payed for here by the government, but only if you have a confirmed diagnosis of MS, and have evidence of the disease with typical brain lesions, and two attacks within a two year period.

The medication is hellishly expensive, so they only allow you to have it if you meet the criteria.

As I have said previously, time is of the essence with this disease. To slow the progression of the disease, one needs to commence the injections as soon as possible.

I have heard of Utoff's Syndrome, although I have not experienced that or Optic Neuritis as part of my disease course as yet. I may very likely experience vision problems at some point. It is so unpredictable. I just do not know what incarnation this monster will take next.

Tina I am sorry that you are not able to access the scanning. It must be so frustrating. Surely there is a public hospital with a bigger scanner that will allow you to have the scan as a public patient? You just cannot cover the cost of it yourself.

I think that you should be in touch with the MS Society anyway. Go and talk to them if you can, I know that getting the time is hard. They may be able to advise you as to what you can do next.

MS Society of Canada, BC

http://www.mssociety.ca/en/default.htm

I hope that you can get this resolved.

Good on ya mate.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 29, 2008)

Surlysomething,

I read your post about your eye problems, the weakness, and lack of medical advice. I'll tell you my side of this. I have had two sets of eye symptoms.

One, is the optic neuritis. For me, this came on quickly, and lastly about two months. It did not resolve at the end of each day. It did not resolve when I would rest. I did resolve on its own in a couple of months. Basically, my two eyes started working completely independent of each other. There was no coordination, no communication, it was scary. Thankfully, this has not recurred again (I'm taking Copaxone), but it could. My eye doctor (an opthamologist) says he can see scars at the back of my eye on the optic nerve where it was damaged in one eye.

The second set of eye problems are more like the ones you are having. When I get tired (or hot) my eyes start "dancing" and slight fluttering. I think this also has some to do with diabetic blood sugars too. This clears up when I rest or cool down. 

If you haven't been to an opthamologist (and one who is familiar with MS in eyes), you should. My eye doctor told me that if the neuritis comes back again, or if I have pain in either eye, or if other symptoms increase, I should let him know. There are some things that can be done to help prevent permananet damage or reduce the assault on your eyes. The treatments aren't 100%, but anything helps. Plus, you will need a network of doctors for this thing.


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

I just want to take a moment and tell you how much I am impressed with your fortitude and inner strength! These eye problems and all that comes with MS are really the pits. But what amazes me the most is that you all are able to do the things you do and get on here and be uplifting and supportive to/for your SuperSisters! Thank you! You are incredible!

Just my two cents. 

Laura


----------



## Shosh (Nov 29, 2008)

BullseyeB said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I just want to take a moment and tell you how much I am impressed with your fortitude and inner strength! These eye problems and all that comes with MS are really the pits. But what amazes me the most is that you all are able to do the things you do and get on here and be uplifting and supportive to/for your SuperSisters! Thank you! You are incredible!
> 
> ...




Thank you so much Laura. They were very kind words. MS certainly is quite a scary and challenging disease, but one day at a time, and trying not to think about the future helps.

I believe it is important to laugh and uplift others. I want to be able to help others as much as I can, and I am sure that goes for the other ladies here also.


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 30, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Thank you so much Laura. They were very kind words. MS certainly is quite a scary and challenging disease, but one day at a time, and trying not to think about the future helps.
> 
> I believe it is important to laugh and uplift others. I want to be able to help others as much as I can, and I am sure that goes for the other ladies here also.



I feel the same way about my limphedema and lipoedema!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 30, 2008)

BullseyeB said:


> I feel the same way about my limphedema and lipoedema!



Yes well you must be a very strong woman to endure such a devastating condition. There are several other ladies here that have that particular condition, and here is a link to a thread all about it, that I hope can be helpful to you.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24208

G-d bless you with strength to endure this challenge.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 30, 2008)

Tina

I have to agree with Moore and Susannah on this, you must find a way to get that MRI. As Shosh said, there are several drugs that can help slow the progression of MS if that is what you have, but you've got to start them ASAP.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 30, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Tina
> 
> I have to agree with Moore and Susannah on this, you must find a way to get that MRI. As Shosh said, there are several drugs that can help slow the progression of MS if that is what you have, but you've got to start them ASAP.



Yes. It is so important. I personally feel that I have some permanant damage that could have been avoided had I started injections earlier.

Nothing I can do now though.

How is your friend doing?


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks, you all. I know you mean well, but I just need support at this point.

I have a hard enough time trying to get out of bed these days...






(I appreciate your concern, I really do)


----------



## Shosh (Dec 1, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, you all. I know you mean well, but I just need support at this point.
> 
> I have a hard enough time trying to get out of bed these days...
> 
> ...




You have got it.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 1, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You have got it.



Thanks, Susannah.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 2, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, you all. I know you mean well, but I just need support at this point.
> 
> I have a hard enough time trying to get out of bed these days...
> 
> ...




Surlysomething,

I get a monthly MS magazine and by chance, they had some tips this month for moving around in bed when you have a hard time doing it. Before I go thru listing some of them, do you have trouble getting out of bed because of weakness, lack of muscle coordination, or is it more related to depression? Because as you know, the solutions are different depending on what affecting you.

I know this sounds strange and maybe flippant, but I have actually fallen out of bed a couple of times in 2008. (I think I've already mentioned this.) It's weird when you wake up by hitting the floor. Fortunately, nothing was seriously hurt by my "night flights".


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 5, 2008)

Ouch! Glad you didn't hurt anything!


----------



## lypeaches (Dec 6, 2008)

Jane said:


> Tell them you smoke. Then they will bitch about you and cigarettes the entire visit and barely mention your weight.



I wish that were true! I went to a new GP this week, for a problem I'm having with my EYES, and a general checkup. We went through the checklist together....drink - no, smoke - yes, exersize - yes, etc. etc. At the end of the consult he says, I'm scheduling you an appointment to come in in 3 months so we can talk about your weight and a diet plan. You really should weigh less for your height (no sh*t, sherlock). I said, thanks, but I'm doing just fine on my own, that won't be necessary. He was cool with that. But later I realized....he didn't say one word about me smoking.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 5, 2009)

I woke up with right hand tinglies.

The last time this happened was my first big "MS" scare. 






Now i'm worried again and things can't move fast enough. But I DID finally see a Neurologist that is going to champion my cause and get me the testing I need. And he is also staff with the MS Clinic with a local hospital. The other neurologist never even told me about the MS Clinic with specialized care. This Dr. was awesome, smart and empathetic.


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 5, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I woke up with right hand tinglies.
> 
> The last time this happened was my first big "MS" scare.
> 
> ...



Surly,

I am so glad you have a doc that appears to be helpful and interested in diagnosing you properly! Yeah!!!! 

Good luck. We will keep you in our thoughts.:wubu:


----------

